# Dolby Dm100



## see08foo (Feb 1, 2015)

i have recently aquired a dolby dm100. When I take the input "F" connector from my big dish, connect it to a BNC adapter and plug it in to the dm100, I do not get a signal. If I take the toslink output from the HTPC and insert it into the dm100, I get pcm signal. If the broadcast is sending dolby e, no signal is registered on the dm100. I'm thinking perhaps I need the raw audio signal that's part of the input cable but I don't know how to separate the video from the audio. Any help for a novice would be appreciated.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

The DM-100 is a Dolby Bitstream Analyzer. It decodes the DD bitstream, Dolby-E bitstream, or (plain-old) Digital audio.
If you are trying to take the L-Band RF signal from a dish, it won't work.
You'd need to receive the satellite signal with a receiver that outputs the PCM (Digital Audio) or the Dolby-Digital (bitstream).
If the provider is sending a Dolby Digital signal, you may have to tell the satellite receiver (in the setup menu) that you want to output the bitsream, rather than PCM.

Dolby-E is a professional format that is used entirely within a broadcast facility, and is rarely ever sent as part of a network transmission.


----------

